# Brownell XS2 vs 452X vs 8190



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone out there use Brownell XS2 string material?? If so how does it compare to 452X and 8190? Would like pros and cons to each would be great as well please trying to decide on my next set of strings and cables. I'm shooting a Hoyt Spyder Turbo 28.5"dl at 60lbs


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2017332&highlight=8190
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2000451&highlight=8190
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1973505&highlight=8190
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2017387
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1963444&highlight=8190

many thread with this already pretty much discussed as you asked


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've used the XS2 a fair bit. The stability has been awesome for me. Gets a little fuzzy. Diameter is a little larger than 452x and 8190. Been running 24 strand cables and 22 on the string.


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok thanks guys I'm just trying to figure out what will be best for me to use.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Once u get the wax out of xs2 it's amazing. I haven't had any movement in heat cold. Constantly check the timing and always the same. Same with the chrono. Same speed. Love mine.


----------



## Derriick (Jan 12, 2014)

dwagoner said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2017332&highlight=8190
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2000451&highlight=8190
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1973505&highlight=8190
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2017387
> ...


Actually these threads you linked did not discuss xs2.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Derriick said:


> Actually these threads you linked did not discuss xs2.


That's why he listed them. He is anti anything Brownell.

As far as the XS2, great speed, awesome stability, and makes the most round, best finished string bundle I have ever seen.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Derriick said:


> Actually these threads you linked did not discuss xs2.


do your own search then............LOL you dont always find one perfect thread on a certain subject.......top right corner of forums, says "SEARCH"



chenashot said:


> That's why he listed them. He is anti anything Brownell.
> 
> As far as the XS2, great speed, awesome stability, and makes the most round, best finished string bundle I have ever seen.


youve never seen any other material make a round string???? ask brownell if im anti......instead of spewing nonsense.....


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

pretty sure my sx2 string stretched a not long after I got them installed and my bow tuned. Never had that issue with 452X. After I shot it for awhile and retuned my bow it seems to be holding up well, kinda fuzzy looking.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

8190 and the new BCY-X are the best materials I've ever used. I've had absolutely zero issues with both and they make a very round string due to the smaller diameter. Speed, color, durability, stability... what more can I say.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I have built a ton with XS2 and its been great. That said, Rhino is more durable and Fury is slightly faster (both newer materials) but XS2 makes the best looking string for sure. On Hoyts its great i always ran it 28 strands on cables and 22 on string and none of my bows or the ones i tuned with it ever budged.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey EPLC, have you ever done any testing on 8190 and BCY-X, like you did on the straight Dyneema materials some years ago?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

JF from VA said:


> Hey EPLC, have you ever done any testing on 8190 and BCY-X, like you did on the straight Dyneema materials some years ago?


No official testing but I've been using both of these materials since the early development stages. I have not had one issue with either after 1000's of shots on several bows. The speed, durability and stability of these materials is second to none.


----------



## Derriick (Jan 12, 2014)

dwagoner said:


> do your own search then............LOL you dont always find one perfect thread on a certain subject.......top right corner of forums, says "SEARCH"
> 
> 
> 
> youve never seen any other material make a round string???? ask brownell if im anti......instead of spewing nonsense.....


He asked about xs2. You told him there were other threads already discussing what he asked and linked him to other threads that did not discuss xs2.....lol


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

XS2 is good, makes a beautiful string, very stable, and consistent colors. Everyone knows 8190 sucks, never stops stretching!! 452X is stable, but gets very fuzzy, colors are very inconsistent, from spool to spool, not to mention the buggers. Fury is excellent, makes a beautiful string, and as has been stated, the tag end loops are awesome, no lump to transition over, very smooth! I could tell a difference, as soon as I put it on the stretcher, pulled it up tight, and BOOM, it never budged!! I have been using 32 strands of Fury for both string, and cables. Could probably go 36 on the cables, if I desired?? My only dilemma with Fury, is 32 strand string, ends being a hair small dia. for .021 center serving, 36 strand is a hair to thick for .021. I just run the tag end of .021 all the way through the center serving, that works! I love Brownell quality!


----------

